# space invaders



## Dark-Blood (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte fragen, wer von euch die Original Farbgebung der einzelnen 
Spielfiguren kennt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauche die Farbgebung für ein aktuelles Projekt. 

Vielen Dank



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark-Blood (21. Oktober 2011)

keiner das Original gezockt?


----------



## Sieben (26. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du kein gutes Grafiktool hast, öffne die Bilder mit Paint -> Pipettenfunktion->Palette bearbeiten (Win7) rechts steht der Farbcode:
z.B.
Grün (Invaders): R75, G238, B37
Rot (Gebäude): R184, G45, B87

Hoffe konnte dir weiterhelfen.

PS: Bei besseren Tools wird meistens gleich die Farbeigenschaften angezeigt, wenn man eine Farbe mit der Pipette auswählt.


----------



## Crenshaw (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich meine die erste wäre die richtige...


----------



## Sieben (26. Oktober 2011)

Ups, mein Fehler. Dachte wolltest wissen, welche Farben verwendet wurden und nicht, welches Bild dem Original entspricht...

Hier bei Wikipedia findest zusätzliche Informationen:

Space Invaders

PS: Laut Wikipedia war das Original eh S/W und wurde nur mit einer Folie farbig gehalten... deswegen wohl, wie Crenshaw gesagt, das Erste.


----------

